# Hand wraps or gloves



## killswitch (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi

I've been wondering which would be better to train with...
Should I get myself a pair of gloves or just use hand wraps for bag work?

I'm still starting out, so I'd like to focus more on technique, plus my knuckles are taking a beating.

Thanks


----------



## Drac (Jan 28, 2010)

killswitch said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been wondering which would be better to train with...
> Should I get myself a pair of gloves or just use hand wraps for bag work?
> ...


 
I think that decision is more of a personal choice..WAY back when I started we did wear gloves except for kumite...Yes, my knuckles are messed up...


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 28, 2010)

Hand wraps *and* Gloves

This is not a "or" question.


----------



## alphacat (Jan 28, 2010)

Andrew Green said:


> Hand wraps *and* Gloves
> 
> This is not a "or" question.


I agree with Andrew.


----------



## killswitch (Jan 28, 2010)

Andrew Green said:


> Hand wraps *and* Gloves
> 
> This is not a "or" question.



What benefit do the hand wraps provide then?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 28, 2010)

Handwraps protect your hands.

They protect the small bones, knuckles and tendons in your hands, as well as provide support for your wrist and thumb.  Gloves provide padding.

If you want to keep your hands in good condition you shouldn't be hitting the bag unless you have both on.


----------



## killswitch (Jan 28, 2010)

So in a way wraps are more important than gloves.

Thanks for the info
Much appreciated


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 28, 2010)

Both are important.  If you have a really soft bag you might be ok without gloves, but on any normal bag you should be wrapped and gloved.


----------



## searcher (Jan 28, 2010)

Andrew Green said:


> Hand wraps *and* Gloves
> 
> This is not a "or" question.


 


Ding, ding, ding, we have the winning answer!!!!!!!


----------

